# Datenbank in Java übers Internet übertragen



## Todo (18. Dez 2008)

Hi @ all,
hoffe ich schreib im richtigen Forum-Thema.
Ich habe vor ein Java Programm zu schrieben was wahrscheinlich meine Programierkünste total übertrifft aber fragen kostet ja nix .
Und zwar möchte ich so eine Art Server & Client Applet schreiben. Der Client soll in 2 Textfeldern Zahlen reinschreiben können was danach auf mein Server Applet angezeigt wird. Dieses soll über das Internet geschehen. Jetzt vorher erstmal meine Frage ist es sehr schwer? Also bin erst im ersten Semester in Informatik soviel kann ich leider noch nicht oder ist es mit eurer Hilfe schon machbar  ? Also aus Testfeldern in einer Datei schreiben kann ich wohl jedoch übers Internet übertragen da fehlen mir einfach die Ansätze. Wenn jemand eine Idee oder ein Rat hat wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Danke schon mal im voraus.

MfG 
Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (18. Dez 2008)

Applets werden heruntergeladen und vom browser dargestellt und laufen deshalb cleintseitig. Dazu bräuchstest du einen Server auf dem du eine Datenbank hast oder du musst dir eine andere Lösung überlegen.

btw: ich würde dir von applets abraten, verwende lieber webstart


----------



## Todo (18. Dez 2008)

ah ok dann werd ich mich mal mit webstart beschäftigen.
Braucht man da ein speziellen Compiler?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (18. Dez 2008)

nein braucht man nicht, webstart ist im prinzip eine normale desktopanwendung die mit ner art autoupdater versehen ist und auch keine installation benötigt

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Web_Start

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/deployment/webstart/index.html


----------



## Todo (18. Dez 2008)

ok danke schonmal
werd mich mal rein lesen.


----------



## david2008 (21. Dez 2008)

hi,
wichtig ist auch noch wenn die anwendung nicht direkt auf dem webspace vom hoster ist, dass du externen zugriff zu der datenbank hast


----------

